# Help with diagnosis for extrarenal pelvis



## lisamiller1123 (Apr 1, 2009)

Can someone help me with how to code for an extrarenal pelvis.

Thanks


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 1, 2009)

753.3?


----------

